# Have a safe journey, Shilloh...



## iAutumn (Jan 29, 2011)

Monday, 8:30 AM, Shilloh, my handsome four-year-old baby boy, went to join Heaven. Shilloh died of an internal sickness that had lasted all his life, but he lived
a long four years, and was the Best in Show Rabbit in almost every Show, except one. That is not the reason I mourn him. He was my best friend in life, just like
my colt that had to be put down. Shilloh, I hope you went peacefully.. It seems as if the years flew by, just six years ago I got my first Rabbit, Brownie, and he
is still going strong and beautiful. My handsome Shilloh I wish could have lived a long life, just like him. I feel VERY VERY VERY guilty for letting him pass, 
but it was too late before we could have called a Vet, and I didn't want him to be put to sleep, because I thought he would make it. For some unknown reason,
my poor baby was losing weight constantly, and we were feeding him more and more food everyday, the same thing he always had: Water daily, Fresh Timothy 
hay for Rabbits, and Rabbit Food.. On Sunday night, Shilloh was doing very good, he had gained four pounds, but over the night, all his weight was lost 
unusually. I noticed him setting in his food dish, not moving, and hurried with him into the house. Sadly, just a half hour later, he passed on to Heaven..

Dear Lord, please care for my beautiful boy;
I will see you in Heaven, Shilloh...

____________________________________________________________


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2011)

We are so sorry to hear of Shiloh's passing. No matter how much time we have with our babies it's never enough. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Shilloh. What a lovely boy he was.

Jan


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

Binky free Shilloh. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

